# Against The Vampires



## AaronMetalBeard (Oct 16, 2009)

Hello fellow dawi and allies, i am looking for tactics against a magic heavy and fast vc army, my list at the moment is moderate(?) on the artillery, 4 pieces, 4 large blacks of cc infantry slayers(so dwarf) and a couple of characters. Any advice would be much appreciated


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

An anvil.
Nuff said...


----------



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=20630

us search option next time kk? we made a versus vampires thread a long time ago that basically broke down how VC work. if your a good enough general with those dwarfs you should know what to take to counter.


----------

